# USR Wireless USB Adapter issue



## FrankTW (Oct 24, 2006)

Hi dunno if anyone can help but i have an issue with my Wireless network

I have an U.S.Robotics 802.11g 54Mbps Router, atm all i can get to work is the LAN via the Ethernet wire, neither my computer or the family computer will accept my USR 54Mbps USB Adapter, i've installed all the software and it was working perfectly before i updated to SP2, i have thought of reinstalling SP1 but then i tried it on the family computer which has SP1 and it stll refuses to work, it either _(in the device manager)_ comes up as "_unknown USB device_", "_Cohiba 3887 rev 0_" or shows up properly with a Code 10 error, i've contacted USR and they think as does various sites and forums i've been searching it's something to do with my Chipset or OS _(Xp home)_ and that i should contact Microsoft or at a push try sending the the Adapter back and having it replaced, before getting it replaced i wanna make sure if it is the Adapter or my software, i tried it on my laptop and it didn't show up at all, but my laptops never liked my adapter so i'm still unsure too the problem, i tried contacting Microsoft but thir now charging for their technical support so i'm stuck, theres no point sending it back to USR for another one if it's not broken, anyone have ideas on how to find out for sure or fixed the problem with my Chipset/OS? Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First step, Start, Programs, Accessories, System Tools, System Restore. Create a restore point and name it something like "Before USB Fix". This is to bail you out if something goes wrong during the following process and makes things worse.

Create a file with NOTEPAD containing the following lines and save it as FIX.REG
-------------------------- Use text after this line --------------------------------
REGEDIT4

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Control\Session Manager\Environment]

"DEVMGR_SHOW_NONPRESENT_DEVICES"="1"
-------------------------- Use text before this line --------------------------------

Double click on FIX.REG and say yes to the Merge Into Registry question.

Unplug ALL USB devices.
Open Device Manager.
View, Show Hidden Devices.
Uninstall all devices under USB Controllers.
Uninstall all devices under Disk Drives that you know are not present.
Uninstall all devices under Storage Volumes. Say no to any reboot prompts until you are finished. Also, if a Storage Volume doesn't uninstall, ignore it and move to the next one.
If you have a yellow ? with unknown devices, uninstall all of the entries there as well.

When this is done, reboot TWICE.

Reconnect the USB devices and see if they're recognized properly.

NOTE: If you have a USB keyboard and/or mouse, you'll have to modify the instructions and leave enough parts for those to function. I don't have one yet, so I haven't had time to modify the instructions.


----------



## FrankTW (Oct 24, 2006)

Didn't work, everything was the same =(


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You've tried the device on two machines, and it failed on both. At this point, it's the top suspect, I'd send it back.


----------

